# Best wood for an indoor tortoise enclosure?



## Oxalis (Oct 1, 2013)

So I'm thinking the best way to build my indoor Russian tortoise table is out of wood with a tarp covering. Obviously, I don't want to get any treated wood, no chemicals, etc., but is there a specific kind of wood that works best, or just whatever's cheap?


----------



## jerm42991 (Oct 1, 2013)

As long as it isn't pine you should be ok. Pine has a very strong smell that isn't good for long term exposure


----------



## Tom (Oct 1, 2013)

I just use regular plywood and 2x4s. And I don't paint or treat it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 1, 2013)

Likewise...I use plain old exterior grade plywood and the cheapest 2x4's I can buy, which are usually pine or douglas fir.

The lumber you buy at the lumber yard usually has been kiln dried and the oils aren't much of a problem anymore. When we talk about not using pine, we're talking about pine chips for bedding, which have NOT been kiln dried.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 1, 2013)

Any of the hard woods is best ...but they are not cheap. You can use 3/4 plywood straight from the Depot, or ....sense this will be in your home maybe dress it up a bit. You can purchase 3/4 ply with a veneer in Oak , Cherry , Maple ect â€¦.. This will work well structurally and also be appeasing to the eye.Other ideas you can turn pre-made furniture into cages, hit your local Goodwill and look for used stuff. Here is a â€œ insideâ€ enclosure made from 6â€ pine logs that I use to have hang from the ceiling ( I lived in a loft with 40â€™ ceilings) made over 20 years ago â€¦..and still kickingâ€¦



Old Doors can be fasioned into hides and Tables .....


 and locked up tight .......


a loft type table ..... ( hide underneath - table for the Jr's uptop)





A lot depends on your building skills and the equipment you own not to mention how much time you want to put into it. With out skill saws and or table saws plywood is not easy to work with because you will need to rip it . Stack material say 2x12 is simply all cross cuts. Let you mind wander and hit me up if you need any help â€¦.

J~


----------



## mightymizz (Oct 1, 2013)

I've found that if I don't seal the plywood in some manner, it quickly begins to get mold on it in indoor enclosures.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 1, 2013)

mightymizz said:


> I've found that if I don't seal the plywood in some manner, it quickly begins to get mold on it in indoor enclosures.



Thompsons water seal it first ... and what type of plywood are you using ..?


----------



## mightymizz (Oct 4, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> mightymizz said:
> 
> 
> > I've found that if I don't seal the plywood in some manner, it quickly begins to get mold on it in indoor enclosures.
> ...



I was using the stuff they sell at Home Depot/Lowes.

With my enclosure, I ended up sealing with a polyurithane stain/sealer...But that stuff took a long time to not smell anymore. I'm talking weeks until I felt comfortable with it actually being inside the house and the torts in it.

With Thompsons Water seal, you just brush it on the raw wood like any other wood product?


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 4, 2013)

mightymizz said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > mightymizz said:
> ...



yes very easy to apply .... but it too will smell for a bit .... Another idea I had while re-reading your post ....is to use regular clear resin. It's a 2 part mixture and will dry clear ,hard and fill wood pores....and when dry does not smell. And still another idea if the smell thing is absolute concern....how about linseed oil?


----------

